# tackle for reds on plastics just offhore



## JWF (May 8, 2008)

Gday - I will be chasin reds from a yak this winter instead of from the stones for a change. Using a customer 7'6 graphite stik rated to 10 kg and 5000 new stradic with 14pd braid and prob 20 flurocarbon. Prob 5-7 inch gulps or the like. Does that sound about right? It may sound heavy but there are some big reds that can reef you very quickly if i go too light. I have a 3000 strad as well with 8lb braid and an 8lb rated loomis stik but I reckon Id get reefed in a blink.........

Any advice apprciated
Cheers, Jim


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Jim, I've had no problem with reds in the low 50cm over shallow reef on 10lb gear. Hoping to do better when I can get out this winter so also using 20lb gear, same as I used for small kings over summer. Will also be using sps, 4-7" minnows and shads, as well as chatterbaits and even jigs over some of the deeper reefs. Think your gear should be fine. Hope you get your 10kg gear tested


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Thats not too heavy. I run 15lb mono on my light gear and have been easily smoked by a good nobby. All these guys and there super light outfits arent catching big snapper. Ive got 30lb on my other two snapper outfits. The 3 and 4 inch powerbait in pumpkin seed is catching the best here at the moment even better than the bigger plastics.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

JWF said:


> I have a 3000 strad as well with 8lb braid and an 8lb rated loomis stik
> Any advice apprciated
> Cheers, Jim


Yep thats all that I use.  
And just because breambo knocked me out of the hall of fame by 2 lousey centimeters doesn't mean you cant catch Snapper on light gear......just takes a while to get them in the yak. ;-)


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

also depends what structure you are fishing around. What did your snapper weigh in at AWTY? If there is a chance of a 10kg plus Snapper where you are fishing, then i would stick with the heavier gear


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

What area are ya fishin JWF?


----------



## JWF (May 8, 2008)

Batemans bay areas Chris - the cutlties will start appearing soon and Ill be casting at the floaters as well - just hope I get the yak in time....I know they get caught off the stones all year round so not too rushed they just come in closer in bigger numbers over winter.
Thanks for the replies all


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

offshore snapper - yak style...20 to 30lbs main and 40lbs leader...you have to give them curry if there is structure on the bottom , then relax and fight them .....there are big snapper at scarby or redcliffe , just need to find them i reckon....plastics no smaller than 5inch , preferably 8 inch ... thats what i've used , got smoked once or twice , but get most in .


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> doesn't mean you cant catch Snapper on light gear......just takes a while to get them in the yak.


My point exactly, as long as there is no structure and no sharks and you have all the time in the world and dont mind loosing lures and fish, and are happy getting the smaller fish go 8lb. If there are big snapper stick to the heavier gear. Remember you are in the ocean not a bay :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JWF (May 8, 2008)

There are some big knobs and it can be nasty terraine which is why the loomis would be fun but I think the heavy will be the go to start with.

For eg, I was fishing off the stones last winter and had two 5/0 KS Black Magics crushed in consecutive casts with occy legs..big firts runs , headshakes then nothin (not groper for mine) and I was told of a big sergant baker brought to the boat then engulfed by a bigger knob just below the surface .

I wont be out there to stuff around with them on 4-8 pound gear. Theres a select few who cane them on that gear in the area but reckon Ill try and get a few under my belt first - or at least one.....


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

JWF,
Im planning to target some big snapper this winter as well from the same area, i have setup a few outfits from 6kg to 10kg because thats what i was told i would need, i havent fished much for snapper so im just going from word of mouth.
I would like to meet up sometime and come out for a snapper hunt with you, would be great to get out with someone that knows the area.
I even have a spare yak im willing to loan you if you dont have one in time


----------



## JWF (May 8, 2008)

Sounds good Craig - I'll send u a pm once i get these kids sorted


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

JWF the thing with snapper when using SP's is you got to use the lightest line and jig head you can get away with. Whether that is 40lb gear or 6lb gear will depend on the depth of water the terrain and the size of fish. I think its better to come home with a few 3-5kg fish and maybe drop a couple, than come home with nuffin.
So take the 8lb combo to, and if things are slow give it a go. ;-)

BTW to be fair to Breambo, that 15lb mono he's using, has probably been on the reel since 1998, and is would be weaker than my 8lb fireline. ;-) :lol: ......and Breamy hopefully next weekend I'll be out on the other side of the bay chasing them 10kg snapps mate. I think I might have to upgrade line though.....do you think 12lb will be enough.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

To be fair to Ar I also admit I go a bit on the heavy side, perhaps a hangover from the hoodlum kingfish earlier in the year and his 8lb braid is stronger than my old mono. Thats why I have started fishing two rods for snapper, one 15lb and one 30lb and using 3.5gm jigheads on the even the 30lb in 10 -15m. If the current is strong you can paddle against it to let the jig float down and some times the hits are in mid water. Lightest jigheads as possible is the go I reckon, seems to working well for me at the moment.
For the 10kg Id go at least 25lb. The 9.2 I got on 40lb felt comfortable but I had to really give him some curry to get him off the bottom.


----------



## JWF (May 8, 2008)

just stocked up terminals and dug out all my old stuff:

5/0 owner jig heads, 3/8, 1/2 and 5/8 oz - will be fishn 10-20 metres depth Id say and not sure if I need to have lighter on hand Breambo? I believe the current can obviously dictate but if u say 3.5g then thats about 1/8 oz yeh? I originally got the heavier ones for casting off the stones so it sounds like I may need to get some lighter ones....ive heard of some days when the westerlies have flattened the seas and u can see the reds so id say stealth would be the order off the day - just let em waft down...obviously if casting at cuttlefish floaters you would want virtaully no weight so the light stik would come in handy then.

7 oz nuclear chook gulps - got some of the atomic shads and gemtails too cause the gulps arent cheap but Ive heard they sometimes out perform the others.........I witnessed it myself in wagonga inlet a while ago when me and a mate (who always only fish livies and fresh slab baits ) decided to give em a go - all they would touch was the gulps - we were coverted to plastics right then and there but still love our bait fishn. I bet this whole 'gulp' thing has been a subject of contension before..

So does that sort of gear sound ok for the big reds? Reckon they should be the go if the kings are around as well. Ah the old tackle ramble - I love it! - I just gotta get out there

p.s. - just had another thought - 2 of the rods I am thinking of using (not the loomis) are 2 piece 7'6 jobs - are they considered too long for yaks? My head tells me a 6 odd footer would make it easier bringing em along side.


----------



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

I'd use a 6-8kg rod with a 400 sized reel. And for line I would use 12-20lb depending on what you prefer


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I like the 5/0 Heavy TT HWS jigheads heads around 3-4 grams in 12-15m depths. The softs roll onto on them nicely, they are super sharp and the hook is a much heavier gauge.

The squidgie Heavy Duty #1's are another option but I don't like the bullet head as much as the hidden weights that the TT's offer.

I'm not affiliated blah, blah, blah...


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Ive had good success on Nitros 3\0 to 5\0 1/8-1/4oz with 5-7" plastics on 8lb fireline/12lb leader, 2500 Slade and a 4-8kg rod. The largest fish has been 6kg, 70-75cm though. Though the gear never missed a beat, there was very little structure to worry about. I have upgraded the line class to 25lb and 20lb leader now but would happily switch back. Take both outfits!!


----------



## JWF (May 8, 2008)

ta for the feedback all - now just gotta figure out clothing on these yaks (especially in winter). Ill check to see what forum is suitable and go from there.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

One word-WETSUIT 8)


----------

